# Fat lady sang



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Drove from Jamestown up 281 to cando over to stark weather then down 20 to Wimbledon saw one feed this am of maybe 5000 haven't seen me thing else. Not even any loafing in shearwater if you have any intel on where there are more than 200 snows let me know. It looks as if it's over in nodak. We put on 400 miles with one cripple that we picked up in a field so at least the dog got to play


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

Try getting off the highway.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ohhh. That's what we did wrong! Come on man of course we got off the highway just to pull over and pee


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

oke:


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey temp I sent you a pm


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Still plenty of birds...not to sound like a jerk but you must've took the wrong roads.

I know the feeling though of missing the pods, it sucks.


----------



## SD-fowler (Jan 19, 2012)

Lots of juvies south. West of 281 into SD. give it a try.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

We finally found a few small flocks of birds to work and jump. Turned the trip around when two of jumped a rather large flock of birds and shot 35. All in all we shot 51, which after cleaning that many birds is two times too many!


----------



## johnsd16 (Sep 15, 2009)

Sunday really seemed to be a dead spot for bid movement. We drove all over and literally saw two flocks on the ground both under 1k and less than 10 flocks in the air all less than 200 birds and it seemed each was traveling in a different direction with no signs of landing despite only being only a few hundred yards up.

We did find a nice feed on Sunday night and it produced a few birds on Sunday morning. This was in the carrington area. We hunted all the roost birds then at noon when the rain started twice as many birds as were there morning came pouring into the roost fromthe south. We hadn't seen that many birds in the air in 400+ miles of scouting and they just appeared from the south and replenished the roost. New figured we were good for the next day with the same roost and new birds. When we checked that area again in the evening, he birds were gone.

Yesterday we found a good amount of birds in the Buchanan area with two roosts just west of 281 and then birds started streaming from the south with unknown origin. Many hit a feed a couple miles west of 281 and then returned to their respective roosts after only 90min or so of feeding. Many others from the south headed nw never to be seen again.

Weird trip for sure. Pockets of birds only with very very minimal mid day movement and the only good movemnt coming on days with north winds.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

A few pics


----------



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

Has she sung now? I havent seen or heard of much. Just a rare small flock here and there.


----------



## SX3 (Mar 11, 2008)

She may have sang for the most part but if you look hard enough you will find some pockets of huntable birds. Killed 15 in an hour and a half by myself yesterday morning. All the birds decoyed great. I was about 20 miles south of jamestown. Goodluck to who ever is still chasing em.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Everyone still out hunting would like you to believe so!


----------

